# Shoe repairs



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone know of a shoe repairers in MOE?

Don't fancy having to travel all the way to Satwa


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Minutes, apparently. Never used them before so can't say if they are good or no


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks again Dizzy, will give them a whirl tomorrow. You're a gem today


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

no worries, let me know if they are any good!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> no worries, let me know if they are any good!


I shall Dizzy, you'll be the first


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use NDust Shoe Repair over near LuLu. 

::. Ndust Shoe Repairs .:: - 2010

They pickup and deliver. Although a bit on the expensive side, they did an amazing job with shining my shoes and boots.

-md000/Mike


----------



## SHABS (Jul 2, 2011)

*shoe repair*

yes there is one near marina home interiors at umm suquem road (east) Dubai. their telephone number is 04 3404076 or 0506501028, they do custom made shoes also. you can find them on facebook by searching Italian Shoe Factory.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Shabs


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> no worries, let me know if they are any good!


Thanks to all you guys for sharing your info.

I went to Minutes @ MOE and they did an excellent job


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

SHABS said:


> yes there is one near marina home interiors at umm suquem road (east) Dubai. their telephone number is 04 3404076 or 0506501028, they do custom made shoes also. you can find them on facebook by searching Italian Shoe Factory.


Thanks for the lead Shabs... I currently buy RM Williams boots from Oz or London so it'd be good to find someone locally who can make comfortable, well fitting shoes. Any idea how much a pair of custom shoes are?

Cheers GD.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I need to fix my Sambas (the inside heel is coming apart).
I will get a new pair soon, but until then, need to six these... best place, cost, etc.?


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Minutes, apparently. Never used them before so can't say if they are good or no


I have used minutes in Aus and they are great there


----------



## Callahan (Apr 22, 2011)

SHABS said:


> yes there is one near marina home interiors at umm suquem road (east) Dubai. their telephone number is 04 3404076 or 0506501028, they do custom made shoes also. you can find them on facebook by searching Italian Shoe Factory.




How much are the shoes roughly? Thanks.


----------

